
Ask HN: How to get in touch with a small country DNS registrar? - marcamillion
We have a domain name registered in Nauru (.nr) and it has been good for the last few years. However, this year, for some reason, we can&#x27;t get in touch with anyone there.<p>We wired the funds for domain renewal, but the domain has since gone down and we haven&#x27;t heard a peep from anyone there for the last few weeks.<p>In fact, when they sent an invoice, they send that we should email two email address: management@cenpac.net.nr  &amp;&amp; dnsops@cenpac.net.nr<p>Both emails bounce!<p>The website also sucks ASS - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cenpac.net.nr&#x2F;index.html - and all numbers and email addresses on the site either go unanswered, don&#x27;t work or bounce.<p>This is the bounce message - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;marcamillion&#x2F;5ad7868e9cc4ec9586d6#file-bouncemessage-txt  and this was the original email: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;marcamillion&#x2F;5ad7868e9cc4ec9586d6#file-original-email-txt<p>I am at a loss for what to do next.
======
muhpirat
Hey, according to the IANA the administrativ contact is:
criden.appi@naurugov.nr or +674 5573086

If the contact to this person also fail, i think you should email or drop a
call to the iana/icann and ask for further help.

-Mumu

~~~
marcamillion
Hey Mumu, Just updating you.

They eventually responded to me, from the management email address. It only
happened after I emailed the address you gave me and the called the number
(even though I got voicemail, I left a message).

They said they got the wire and didn't know who to credit it to.

Very annoying process.

I asked them how to get in touch with them in the future and they ignored that
question so far.

So all in all, everything is good right now. We will see what happens next
time.

Thanks for your help though, really appreciate it. WIsh I could upvote it a
billion times!

~~~
muhpirat
Hey, no problem ;-)

-Mumu

